# Best sex partner for INTP?



## david251 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok I m sure many of you will post something going like: ''There is no ideal sex partner type, sex quality has nothing to do with what type your partner is. A sexy person is equally sexy to all types''. I partially agree with that, but I also think that romance affects a relationship's sex quality. Besides romance I would say that attraction (not neccessarily sexual attraction) between two types (if it's existent) affects the relationship's sex experience. And I have witnessed numerous threads talking about ''attraction between types'' so I find it difficult to think that typology has nothing to do with sex quality in a relationship. Think of it this way: There are 16 equally sexy women. They are equally pretty, equally good-looking, basically they are equal in all ways (I know this is impossible practically but for the sake of the question let's assume it's possible). Which one of the 16 types would be the best sex partner for an INTP?


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, INFJ and INTP are often referred to as "the golden pair". roud:


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

ExTJ and INTP I hear are good together. I just happen to have married an ENTJ myself. An INFJ, ISFJ or an ISTP would probably have worked for me as well. I think I do well with someone who isn't feely though, and my husband and I having different functions in the same order is really helpful because we understand each other's way of thinking, while also having completely different strengths. He's a much harder worker than I am, but I am more detailed etc etc.

Although I was unaware of typology before I got married, I know I was avoiding any other P-types because I'm already enough laziness by myself. That is, unless they were already going somewhere. I knew subconsciously that a TJ type would make sure to get stuff done. I'm not a huge fan of Fi (naturally, it's my devilish function haha) but I can deal with it on an ExTJ just fine, as it is inferior. ENTJ is supposed to be the best for an INTP, and I'd agree, because although ESTJs share the same perceiving functions, I relate a lot better to another N, which is typical. E is also best because they'll get out there, but my husband also can behave in an introverted fashion at times which I appreciate.

My husband's mother-in-law is an ESFJ though, and she's really difficult for me to handle T_T.

Anyway, I'm going to post this as-is because I'm sleep deprived and going to start typing things that don't make sense if I haven't already.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I wasn't aware romance and great sex were really intertwined.

Some of the best sex occurrences in recent memory were the first time I had sex with this busty massage therapist I had my eye on for a while literally hours after we started making out at a bar for the first time. (Primarily sexual attraction)

The second being this girl I met online who had tattoos and was a little into pain. Basically went bowling, grabbed a bite to eat with beers and went back to my place. She was small busty and really sexual (Purely sexual attraction)

And the multiple instances with the long time gf with some having romance. (feels)

Their respective types would likely be: ESTJ, ESFP/J, ISFP


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Try though I have, can't say I've sampled several of each MBTI type. INFPs and INFJs have always been my preference. I click best with 4,s, 5,s and 7's. Maybe mysterious 9's. If it's just lustful, dirty sex, then anyone really.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

For all the problems in communication in that relationship, I gotta say, ENFPs are great in bed. That was probably the one area where we were actually completely open with each other, and it was actually fulfilling (and a hell of a lot of fun).

I don't think I'll date another Fi type, though. Doesn't work.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

In my experience, ESTP.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

anarchitektur said:


> In my experience, ESTP.


Same


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Which type charges the least?


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

One's hand(s).


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

Agelastos said:


> Which type charges the least?


You're a danged riot.

In my experience, ESFP. Compared to my only other, long-term relationship (with ENTP), I can genuinely appreciate a person who is 100% present. It's nice to know that at least one of us is fully embodied during sex---absorbed by carnal pleasure, and all that. 

I'm also a demisexual sapiophile, with a strong hair fetish...

...and we both have GREAT hair.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There are so many philias and fetishes and gender orientations on this website. Dang, I'm just going for the good old tried and true ISFJ on this one.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

zobot said:


> You're a danged riot.
> 
> In my experience, ESFP. Compared to my only other, long-term relationship (with ENTP), I can genuinely appreciate a person who is 100% present. It's nice to know that at least one of us is fully embodied during sex---absorbed by carnal pleasure, and all that.
> 
> ...


One of my exes was ESFP and things were good for a while, but the sex got mechanical over time.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Best sex partner....


lookslikeiwin said:


> My husband's mother-in-law is an ESFJ though, and she's really difficult for me to handle T_T.


What the hell is going on there????


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I always thought INTP's were passive during sex because they appear to be absent-minded(even during intercourse) and observant. The partner has to be the one willing to do all the work.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Great_Thinker said:


> I always thought INTP's were passive during sex because they appear to be absent-minded(even during intercourse) and observant. The partner has to be the one willing to do all the work.


I think the way that you just referred to a role in sex as work furthers your point. But I wouldn't know. There are a lot of strange things I hear. Apparently women have gotten outraged when their partners didn't let them give a blow job out of the partners' discomfort.


----------



## snypervll (Oct 31, 2013)

a hot grill with a vagina is the all an INTP needs!


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

jehosafats said:


> One of my exes was ESFP and things were good for a while, but the sex got mechanical over time.


Demisexuality is a sub-genre of asexuality. For me, sex is almost always "mechanical". I enjoy it, while it's happening. But I'm not really thinking about sex unless I'm in the moment, with someone who I love and trust very, very, very much. Brains and hair tend to turn me on, too...again, fetishes are only effective when I'm with the right person.

In my experience, happiness is a giant, gelatinous gray area of life. And I respect that other people's needs will almost certainly differ from mine.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

Koboremi said:


> One's hand(s).


Beat me too it.

Hey oh! *Rim shot!*


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

The person has to find INTP's traits to be sexually attractive. INTP's are absent-minded, creativity, childlike enthusiasm.


----------



## forgotten reason (Apr 27, 2014)

Probably the one they built themselves.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

zobot said:


> You're a danged riot.
> 
> In my experience, ESFP. Compared to my only other, long-term relationship (with ENTP), I can genuinely appreciate a person who is 100% present. It's nice to know that at least one of us is fully embodied during sex---absorbed by carnal pleasure, and all that.
> 
> ...


Wait... ESFPs are the best sex partners, or ESFPs charge the least?


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Agelastos said:


> Wait... ESFPs are the best sex partners, or ESFPs charge the least?


Neither. But ESFPs _do _have great hair.


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

Agelastos said:


> Wait... ESFPs are the best sex partners, or ESFPs charge the least?


yes

EDIT:



Fredward said:


> Neither. But ESFPs _do _have great hair.


wait. is this an empirical study? how'm i s'posed to prove it , er whatever? oh gross.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

david251 said:


> I also think that romance affects a relationship's sex quality. Besides romance I would say that attraction (not neccessarily sexual attraction) between two types (if it's existent) affects the relationship's sex experience.


What exactly is the difference between romance and not-necessarily-sexual attraction? And if it's attraction that affects the sex experience, doesn't that make it sexual attraction?




lookslikeiwin said:


> *My husband's mother-in-law* is an ESFJ though, and she's really difficult for me to handle T_T.


You mean, your mother?


----------



## Thay (May 2, 2014)

This one.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

pernoctator said:


> You mean, your mother?


GAH I was sleep deprived when I wrote this post XD

MY mother-in-law. My husband's mother.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Themorning said:


> Best sex partner....
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on there????


Hahaha I was just saying that the ESFJ-INTP mirror isn't as good as other mirrors can be, generally speaking. Talking to my mother-in-law is like walking on eggshells. I don't know what an ESFJ guy would be like, but if its at all similar, it wouldn't work very well.

(Also, I was sleep deprived, so it was supposed to refer to my mother-in-law, not my husband's mother in law XD)


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP? Just kidding


----------



## rocklee (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, INTP's don't like repetitiveness, so definitely someone that likes to experiment! From personal experience, I am typically dominant? But that may just be me?

Honestly, I don't believe that MBTI type has much to do with quality of sexual intercourse?


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

Be my Tina Fey. :blushed:


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I just noticed my first post was too hot for PerC lol.
It probably would have been more acceptable if Fabio was on the cover.


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

Thay said:


> This one.


i really wanna say mean words at you for being so predictable. i won't. she's pretty hot. 

but i warn you: you will inevitably meet/meat tons of 8-10's in your life. and almost none of them will be cool. god doesn't have any fun with 10/10s (looks/personality). those humans bore the shit out of him. 

and me.


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

K you know what. Come back to us once you have a sex partner currently to branch off of.


----------

